# Nhl 2016/2017



## Hank

It's that time! Let's do this!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Is this _the_ year?

A lot of salary cap issues will soon come with guys reaching the end of their contracts.

The little bit of the last few preseason games I watched they looked good.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Is this _the_ year?
> 
> A lot of salary cap issues will soon come with guys reaching the end of their contracts.
> 
> The little bit of the last few preseason games I watched they looked good.



This is the Year!!!!  (I have been saying that for quite some time now)


----------



## b23hqb

Let's go Lightning!


----------



## b23hqb

Good start to the Season, TB. Always nice to spank the Detroit Red Wingers.


----------



## Hank

Used to be a couple handful of hockey fans on this forum... Guess the politic corrosion has turned folks away....


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> It's that time! Let's do this!



Only 6 months to go before the NHL matters!!!


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> Only 6 months to go before the NHL matters!!!



Yeah... For the bandwagon fans!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

REALLY liking MoJo's play lately.
Burakovsky and Orlov looks like they built off last year and are playing well. Especially Orlov.
Not as much production from the first line as I'd like to see. Maybe in due time.
Powerplay needs work. Penalty killing has been better recently.
So far, Eller looks good on his line.


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Yeah... For the bandwagon fans!



Band wagon? Band wagon is for those fickle fans who get on board when the team is doing well whenever that may be. I'm the guy who doesn't pay any attention unless and until they make the conference finals!!


----------



## b23hqb

Larry Gude said:


> Band wagon? Band wagon is for those fickle fans who get on board when the team is doing well whenever that may be. I'm the guy who doesn't pay any attention unless and until they make the conference finals!!



And that doesn't mean you have to cheer for anyone in particular, just that you are paying attention. Nothing wrong with that. Ratings are ratings, right?


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> REALLY liking MoJo's play lately.
> Burakovsky and Orlov looks like they built off last year and are playing well. Especially Orlov.
> Not as much production from the first line as I'd like to see. Maybe in due time.
> Powerplay needs work. Penalty killing has been better recently.
> So far, Eller looks good on his line.



Yeah love how Mojo is tearing it up right out of the gate. 
TJ... Again great move getting him here on this team. Can't say enough good things about this guy.
Wilson is playing smart and solid. Hope he finds his scoring touch because he does possess it.
Agree on Eller. More he plays and adapts to his new team, the better.
Would like to see Kuzy step it up.
Hope Chorney can get some playing time.
Great team stat with the +/-.... Nobody on the team is a -

Let's go caps!


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> Band wagon? Band wagon is for those fickle fans who get on board when the team is doing well whenever that may be. I'm the guy who doesn't pay any attention unless and until they make the conference finals!!



Oh Larry.... Just sit there and look pretty, ok.


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Oh Larry.... Just sit there and look pretty, ok.



Dude, I literally won't know a damn thing about the caps until AT LEAST the second round. The world was a different place when 82 games made sense, or 162 for that matter. It blows my mind that there are people with season tickets who go to most games.


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> Dude, I literally won't know a damn thing about the caps until AT LEAST the second round. The world was a different place when 82 games made sense, or 162 for that matter. It blows my mind that there are people with season tickets who go to most games.



Well, ya gotta have deep pockets to go to 41 games... So, therefore, I have no clue! 

I thought we went through this last season and we convinced you that 82 games was ok.

Besides, you jumped ship to the Penguins.


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Well, ya gotta have deep pockets to go to 41 games... So, therefore, I have no clue!
> 
> I thought we went through this last season and we convinced you that 82 games was ok.
> 
> Besides, you jumped ship to the Penguins.




Oh, crap!     My bad!


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Besides, you jumped ship to the Penguins.



Not until they'd beaten the Caps.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

See. I don't post #### for 5 games, and they win. We start talking, and they bomb.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> See. I don't post #### for 5 games, and they win. We start talking, and they bomb.



It's my fault!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> It's my fault!



We'll talk again next year.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

How GREAT was that game!?


----------



## RareBreed

We go to a Hershey Bears game every year (during Spring Break/Easter break). We normally see a few Caps players who are down playing for the Bear. That's the closest we'll come to a Caps game.  Last year, we went to the game where GM Doug Yingst said good-bye to the Bears and hello to retirement. This year, it's the Player's Awards.  Always a fun time.


----------



## Larry Gude

Chris0nllyn said:


> How GREAT was that game!?



Let me know when it's june. No trophies this month.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Larry Gude said:


> Let me know when it's june. No trophies this month.



No Super Bowl when the Skins play the Cowboys either.


----------



## b23hqb

RareBreed said:


> We go to a Hershey Bears game every year (during Spring Break/Easter break). We normally see a few Caps players who are down playing for the Bear. That's the closest we'll come to a Caps game.  Last year, we went to the game where GM Doug Yingst said good-bye to the Bears and hello to retirement. This year, it's the Player's Awards.  Always a fun time.



The first pro hockey game i ever saw was 1968 - the Baltimore Clippers vs Hershey Bears in the Civic Center. I still remember the Baltimore fight song. Had a great time with my dad.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> How GREAT was that game!?



First complete game in awhile. They were turned up!


----------



## b23hqb

Lightning doing well again - on the road. Third consecutive convincing win, and letting the youngsters take up the slack for the four month Stamkos outing due to knee surgery.


----------



## Larry Gude

Chris0nllyn said:


> No Super Bowl when the Skins play the Cowboys either.



They play twice a year, three times, tops.


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> Let me know when it's june. No trophies this month.



So, no great games until there is a trophy involved? Ooook....


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Blue Jackets are on a tear so far. 

Big game to night for the Caps. Hopefully they will  break their (almost) NHL-record-winning streak


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> So, no great games until there is a trophy involved? Ooook....



No, of course not. I'm just too damn busy to keep up with teams the way I used to.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Chris0nllyn said:


> Blue Jackets are on a tear so far.
> 
> Big game to night for the Caps. Hopefully they will  break their (almost) NHL-record-winning streak



Not only a win, but snapped their streak (#endthestreak) _and_ a shutout for Holtbeast!

Caps are really picking up their play. It started with the defense a few weeks ago playing lights out on PKs and scoring a few goals but  now the offense is finally picking up as well. I'm glad Justin Williams is finally finding the back of the net.

Ovi doesn't seem to have the same bit of steam he used to. I get that he's getting older and he's done this in the past, but he tends to leisurely skate across the blue line, his puck handling and skating has been suspect recently, but he's still got a wicked shot teams have to account for.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Not only a win, but snapped their streak (#endthestreak) _and_ a shutout for Holtbeast!



Great Game! Don't have any issue with the Blue Jacket Hockey Club but can't stand Torts with a passion!


----------



## Grumpy

Hank said:


> but can't stand Torts with a passion!


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Not only a win, but snapped their streak (#endthestreak) _and_ a shutout for Holtbeast!
> 
> Caps are really picking up their play. It started with the defense a few weeks ago playing lights out on PKs and scoring a few goals but  now the offense is finally picking up as well. I'm glad Justin Williams is finally finding the back of the net.
> 
> Ovi doesn't seem to have the same bit of steam he used to. I get that he's getting older and he's done this in the past, but he tends to leisurely skate across the blue line, his puck handling and skating has been suspect recently, but he's still got a wicked shot teams have to account for.



I was listening to Alzner on the Junkies the other day and he said the coaching staff pulled game clips from last year and showed the team their difference in play. He said the whole team recognized they played with far more tenacity last year than they were this year. 

Ovi needs to get the damn penalties in check!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> I was listening to Alzner on the Junkies the other day and he said the coaching staff pulled game clips from last year and showed the team their difference in play. He said the whole team recognized they played with far more tenacity last year than they were this year.
> 
> Ovi needs to get the damn penalties in check!



True. Last game he had, what, 2 minors? Willy didn't even get that (speaking of, good on Willy last night not getting the retaliatory penalty after being drove into the net)


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> True. Last game he had, what, 2 minors? Willy didn't even get that (speaking of, good on Willy last night not getting the retaliatory penalty after being drove into the net)



He had 3 minors against Toronto.

Willy has become a disciplined player and he plays hard. Wish he could find the back of the net more often to reward him for his hard play.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> He had 3 minors against Toronto.
> 
> Willy has become a disciplined player and he plays hard. Wish he could find the back of the net more often to reward him for his hard play.



He had a wide open net last night, but passed it.

Kuzy's been doing the same. Shots on net guys!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Not Caps related, but check out this hit McCabe had on Laine

[video=youtube;9U3hhIyfP3E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=78&v=9U3hhIyfP3E[/video]


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Not Caps related, but check out this hit McCabe had on Laine



Saw this... Sucks you have to defend yourself after delivering a clean hit.


----------



## Hank

Damn, I wanted that shutout last night!

Ovi - 999... Would be great to get 1,000 against Pitt.


----------



## jg21

Gonna be a great game against the Pens.    Now only if I didn't have to listen to douchebag Pierre...


----------



## Hank

Man... Cappies are lookin' good!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

WTF happened last night?


----------



## jg21

Chris0nllyn said:


> WTF happened last night?



After giving up 5 goals in a little over 8 minutes, getting a point out of that mess almost seems like a victory.  Almost.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

jg21 said:


> After giving up 5 goals in a little over 8 minutes, getting a point out of that mess almost seems like a victory.  Almost.



It was one of the craziest games I've ever seen.

Even the commentators afterward said it was one of the best they'd seen in years.


I may be biased but Crosby should have been called for tripping Ovi that last play.


----------



## jg21

That trip and Oshie's uncalled head shot earlier.


----------



## Toxick

Chris0nllyn said:


> It was one of the craziest games I've ever seen.
> 
> Even the commentators afterward said it was one of the best they'd seen in years.
> 
> 
> I may be biased but Crosby should have been called for tripping Ovi that last play.





There were a few real ####ty non-calls yesterday. Great game, but I was kind of pissed off.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Back to back 7 goal games.  I'll take it!


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Back to back 7 goal games.  I'll take it!



Another 6... Good thing I don't care much for Papa John's... Whole lotta half off lately!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Another 6... Good thing I don't care much for Papa John's... Whole lotta half off lately!



 Joe B said something similar last night.

"Papa Johns is going to go out of business"


Hoping Carlson gets better soon. Looks like it'll be after the (stupid) all-star break.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Chris0nllyn said:


> REALLY liking MoJo's play lately.
> *Burakovsky and Orlov* looks like they built off last year and are playing well. Especially Orlov.
> Not as much production from the first line as I'd like to see. Maybe in due time.
> Powerplay needs work. Penalty killing has been better recently.
> So far, *Eller looks good on his line*.





Hank said:


> Yeah love how Mojo is tearing it up right out of the gate.
> *TJ... Again *great move getting him here on this team. Can't say enough good things about this guy.
> Wilson is playing smart and solid. Hope he finds his scoring touch because he does possess it.
> Agree on Eller. More he plays and adapts to his new team, the better.
> *Would like to see Kuzy step it up.*
> *Hope Chorney can get some playing time.*
> Great team stat with the +/-.... Nobody on the team is a -
> 
> Let's go caps!



Just re-capping what was said at the beginning of the season.

Backstrom was the only one off the list, but he's always been great.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Joe B said something similar last night.
> 
> "Papa Johns is going to go out of business"
> 
> 
> Hoping Carlson gets better soon. Looks like it'll be after the (stupid) all-star break.



I feel good with Chorney stepping in. I became a fan of his last season when he stepped up big time. Doesn't put up Carlson points, but solid D.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Just re-capping what was said at the beginning of the season.
> 
> Backstrom was the only one off the list, but he's always been great.



Very cohesive team. I don't see them making any trade moves. I was looking at the free agent list though and we will def be losing some key players. I don't see how they will be able to afford everyone based on their play.


----------



## Hank

Orlov definitely gets most improved...


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Yea I haven't even thought about the trade deadline and who will come/go (if anyone). I'm just not sure who they could get rid of outside of the AHL. Seems everyone is working as a team.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Kuzy!

Orlov was on fire last night without lighting up the scoreboard. Seemed like he was dishing the puck in on every scoring chance.

Really liked how Stephenson played last night also.

Now on to the All-Star break. Is it bad I'm looking forward to the skills challenge than the game itself?


----------



## Hank

Pizza!!


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Kuzy!
> 
> Orlov was on fire last night without lighting up the scoreboard. Seemed like he was dishing the puck in on every scoring chance.
> 
> Really liked how Stephenson played last night also.
> 
> Now on to the All-Star break. Is it bad I'm looking forward to the skills challenge than the game itself?



Holtby showed everyone at the All Star Game, what's up!

Kuzy is on a mission!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Admittedly I was a little worried after Tuesday's game that the post-All Star game blues were shaping up.

Last night eased them a little. Way too many penalties on the Caps and it's not helping that their PK isn't as dominate as they were.

Burakovsky is about to break loose.


----------



## jg21

On a more somber note..... Oshie, Alzner, Williams, Winnik will all be UFAs this summer. Probably can't sign more than 1. Who is it?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

jg21 said:


> On a more somber note..... Oshie, Alzner, Williams, Winnik will all be UFAs this summer. Probably can't sign more than 1. Who is it?



My pick is Oshie with Alzner being a close second.


----------



## jg21

Chris0nllyn said:


> My pick is Oshie with Alzner being a close second.



I agree with that.  Hope they can find a way to keep them both.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Of course, with the NHL expansion coming up, who know what'll happen.


----------



## jg21

Yep they're gonna lose somebody.   Maybe they can sign Erat again... He'd make a great Knight.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

I'm afraid to say anything.....


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> I'm afraid to say anything.....



No Chit! But Good Lord, do they look good?!?!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> No Chit! But Good Lord, do they look good?!?!



Scary good. 

Everyone wants to compare them to last year, but this team is much more balanced. I'm not naïve enough to think there rate of scoring will stay steady, but man oh man do I enjoy it right now. 

Makes me want to go to a game soon.



Don't tell anyone they brought a Muslim to watch them all week.


----------



## Toxick

Chris0nllyn said:


> Everyone wants to compare them to last year, but this team is much more balanced. I'm not naïve enough to think there rate of scoring will stay steady, but man oh man do I enjoy it right now.



It's almost to the point where I'm getting tired of Papa John's pizza.









Just kidding. I'm getting mine half-off tonight.

Again.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Don't tell anyone they brought a Muslim to watch them all week.



Yeah, I saw the hate for that on the comment section at the NHL/NBC site... Fatima is a sweet chick and she has some skills with the puck!!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Toxick said:


> It's almost to the point where I'm getting tired of Papa John's pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. I'm getting mine half-off tonight.
> 
> Again.





They don't deliver to my area so I've yet to take advantage of the 50% off deals. Ever.


----------



## Hank

Between The Wiz & Caps, it is damn near everyday!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Another 5+ goal game. 10th home game in a row with 5 or more goals. 11th straight home win. 

Burakovsky hurt his hand and will be out a bit. Luckily he's got a week with no games.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Another 5+ goal game. 10th home game in a row with 5 or more goals. 11th straight home win.
> 
> Burakovsky hurt his hand and will be out a bit. Luckily he's got a week with no games.
> 
> View attachment 117143



A month or more... That sucks!


----------



## Hank

Just another game & Just another 6.... no big deal

+71 goal differential w/ 56 games played... Nice Stat!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Is it Saturday yet!?

I'm hating this bye week thing (If they're going to have this damned thing, how about doing it earlier in the season and not a few weeks after the all-star break).


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Is it Saturday yet!?
> 
> I'm hating this bye week thing (If they're going to have this damned thing, how about doing it earlier in the season and not a few weeks after the all-star break).



Yeah I saw a stat, with teams coming of this bye. Like 3 wins to 10 losses. But, hey... The Players are the ones that wanted this. I saw a pic of Orpik skiing. That's all he needs is an ankle injury rollin down the slopes. I heard Trotz and the Junkies talking and he made sure to remind everyone going to the beach to make sure and wear plenty of sunscreen. The pads would be quite uncomfortable with a sunburn.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Yeah I saw a stat, with teams coming of this bye. Like 3 wins to 10 losses. But, hey... The Players are the ones that wanted this. I saw a pic of Orpik skiing. That's all he needs is an ankle injury rollin down the slopes. I heard Trotz and the Junkies talking and he made sure to remind everyone going to the beach to make sure and wear plenty of sunscreen. The pads would be quite uncomfortable with a sunburn.



Looks like half the team is in the Caribbean. 

It's a good thing they were on a bye this week. If not, and had they chosen to not work on "Adaywithoutimmigrants" 95% of the team wouldn't be there.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Looks like half the team is in the Caribbean.
> 
> It's a good thing they were on a bye this week. If not, and had they chosen to not work on "Adaywithoutimmigrants" 95% of the team wouldn't be there.





This pic isn't from this vacation but it's a classic!


----------



## jg21

The boys understandebly didn't look quite so sharp today, although they staged a comeback.  Tomorrow will be tougher against a better Rangers team.


----------



## Hank

jg21 said:


> The boys understandebly didn't look quite so sharp today, although they staged a comeback.  Tomorrow will be tougher against a better Rangers team.



Well, today didn't go so well either...


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Needed that last night.

I know Backstrom and Kuzy, and even Oshie should be mentioned, but that 4th line.....sheesh. 

There was one shift where it was like playing keep away with Philly's 1st line. Lars Eller had a real nice game and some nice puck handling. Chorney almost lit the lamp in his first game back.

Couple bad breaks for Philly, but a couple missed chances for Washington also.

Looking forward to the Oilers Friday.

Hopefully Niskanen isn't out long, or at all.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

> *If you thought the Caps’ fourth line looked really good, it’s because they were really good.* Daniel Winnik, Tom Wilson, and Jay Beagle were a plus-eight in five-on-five shot attempts tonight. The next best line was the Ovechkin line at minus-two. The fourth line saw six scoring chances for and two against, and that is despite only one of twelve starts in the offensive zone. Even crazier is that their most common opponents included Claude Giroux, Wayne Simmonds, and Braden Schenn. It was enough of a problem for the Flyers that they specifically avoided that matchup in the second half of the game.



http://www.russianmachineneverbreak...-rivalry-night-numbers-for-the-morning-after/


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Needed that last night.
> 
> I know Backstrom and Kuzy, and even Oshie should be mentioned, but that 4th line.....sheesh.
> 
> There was one shift where it was like playing keep away with Philly's 1st line. Lars Eller had a real nice game and some nice puck handling. Chorney almost lit the lamp in his first game back.
> 
> Couple bad breaks for Philly, but a couple missed chances for Washington also.
> 
> Looking forward to the Oilers Friday.
> 
> Hopefully Niskanen isn't out long, or at all.



That was a sick shift.

Chorney is a good player. I like him. He stepped up big time last season.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Shattenkirk!

Looks like he may play tonight. 

Wish the best for Sanford.


----------



## jg21

Chris0nllyn said:


> Shattenkirk!
> 
> Looks like he may play tonight.
> 
> Wish the best for Sanford.




Great deal.  Once everyone's healthy, It looks like Schmidt's going to be a healthy scratch lots of nights.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

jg21 said:


> Great deal.  Once everyone's healthy, It looks like Schmidt's going to be a healthy scratch lots of nights.



I agree. 

Hell, Schmidt was scratched just to let Chorney play.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> I agree.
> 
> Hell, Schmidt was scratched just to let Chorney play.



Yeah, Schmidt gets a little sloppy from time to time. Kinda like Orlov last year. Big move for Shatter!


----------



## Hank

Looks like Schmidt is getting the nod over Chorney.


----------



## jg21

Man, I just HATE to get overconfident about this team, but looking back to last year's team, this one has added greater defense and better secondary scoring. About the only weakness I can see is that they take way too many penalties.    

Sounds like I'm getting confident about this team's chances. Damn It.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Looks like Schmidt is getting the nod over Chorney.



Maybe it's the speed. Who knows.

Looks like Orpik may be back tonight. No Osh yet though. 

Is there a projected lineup out yet? My projected D lineup is (not exactly a mind blower here):
Carl-zner (right and left shooters)
Schmidt-Niskanen (right and left again)
Orpik-Shattdeuces (right and left...again)


----------



## Hank

No place like home! Hate that trap bullchit ####ty teams play against good ones!

And good for Vrana ... He needed that. I know he has been having a rough time w/ his confidence.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> No place like home! Hate that trap bullchit ####ty teams play against good ones!
> 
> And good for Vrana ... He needed that. I know he has been having a rough time w/ his confidence.



Not a fun game to watch overall, but happy with the W.

Vrana could have had a hat trick, at least 2 goals. 

I really like watching Riley Barber skate. Dude's got some wheels on him


----------



## Hank

So bizarre that Caps can't beat the Stars at home... ####ing curse!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> So bizarre that Caps can't beat the Stars at home... ####ing curse!



Considering the barrage of shots they had, it's surprising. 

A loss was bound to happen. We'll see what happens on this road trip. I hope Schmidt makes the trip and plays some (though word on the street is they may have him on to play forward if someone gets hurt as they don't have enough cap space, and only 2 more recalls, to call up another forward)


----------



## b23hqb

Lightning got a big win last night over the Wild, but it was a devastating win, as they try and get around all the other injuries/problems they have had this year. The top three centers all went down with lower body injuries, and it doesn't look good for any of them to return anytime soon. They are playing much better since their month long swoon from late Dec through Jan, but this could do them in for the playoffs in what appears to be a "just not their year" scenario.

It is what it is. No excuses.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Caps trying to break a 4 game skid tonight against the Wild. Should be a good game now that they're back on home ice.

Already seeing the doom and gloom from caps "fans" for losing those 4 games. Outside of a ton of penalties and bonehead offside calls, they haven't been paying bad, just seemingly bad luck.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Caps trying to break a 4 game skid tonight against the Wild. Should be a good game now that they're back on home ice.
> 
> Already seeing the doom and gloom from caps "fans" for losing those 4 games. Outside of a ton of penalties and bonehead offside calls, they haven't been paying bad, just seemingly bad luck.



Nisky's play has been suspect as well as the D as whole... I'm not freaking, but they have teams on their ass in the standings. Home ice is nice!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Nisky's play has been suspect as well as the D as whole... I'm not freaking, but they have teams on their ass in the standings. Home ice is nice!



I was watching the Pens game last night with my fingers, toes, legs, arms, etc. crossed. They almost got away without a point at all but the Flames (who have been hot here recently also) gave one up there at the last minute.


----------



## Hank

Nice game... Too many penalties, but nice game!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Nice game... Too many penalties, but nice game!



7 penalties!

That's a trend they NEED to stop. 

Nice to see Schmidty get a goal, Ovi get back on the horse, Backy is a bad ass, and the top line in general play well.


----------



## Hank

So glad we aren't fighting for a playoff spot this year. It's a dogfight for that final spot already. Gotta love Hockey!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> So glad we aren't fighting for a playoff spot this year. It's a dogfight for that final spot already. Gotta love Hockey!



Yea, real curious how it'll end up. Who the hell knows right now and still a dozen or so games left.

You know if Brick is doing anymore viewing parties before end of the season?


----------



## jg21

Huge game tonight. Caps need that 1st place finish so they don't have to fight it out with Columbus or Pittsburgh in the first round. What a ridiculous format the Stanley Cup playoffs are.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

I've decided that NOT talking about it helps. 



Should be a great game though. Caps have some great games coming up (on paper anyway).

And yea, the NHL playoff format blows.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> And yea, the NHL playoff format blows.



^This

Winnick was on fire. From the start of that game, he was on full tilt!

I'm sure the Brick will do a playoff game or two. They always draw a good crowd for their viewing parties. 

Flyers whipped the Pens! So Nice!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

In it to Winnick!

Glad to see him get rewarded. He's been skating real well for awhile. Glad to see Ovi getting back to form....although that 4 min PP should have had him a goal. He was firing laser after laser at Mike Smith.


----------



## Hank

Pens are on a nice little slide.... Perfect timing. Liking that!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Pens are on a nice little slide.... Perfect timing. Liking that!



Unfortunately, the Blackhawks aren't. 

Now if CBJ could, that'd be great too.


These late games are killer.


----------



## b23hqb

Nobody has to worry about the Red Wings anymore this year - They are out fr the first time in 25 years. A record pro sports playoff streak ends in the US.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

b23hqb said:


> Nobody has to worry about the Red Wings anymore this year - They are out fr the first time in 25 years. A record pro sports playoff streak ends in the US.



Yea that's crazy. Next up (in hockey anyway) is 11 seasons in a row making it to the playoffs (by Pittsburgh I believe)


I'm also glad to hear the NHL is going to make the expansion draft lists available to the public.


Also looks like Stamkos may be coming back soon for you guys.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> These late games are killer.



Yeah. Papa John's are cranking the ovens back up. Nice to see the scoring so widespread! The difference between past Caps teams. Special Teams was a beast last night but you could see the Caps wearing down late in the third from consecutive games and probably playing in that altitude...


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Yeah. Papa John's are cranking the ovens back up. Nice to see the scoring so widespread! The difference between past Caps teams. Special Teams was a beast last night but you could see the Caps wearing down late in the third from consecutive games and probably playing in that altitude...



I'd love to see that 3rd and 4th line get back to scoring a bit more. 

Burakovsky looks like he's about to break loose. Wilson has been skating well. Winnick and Williams can skate, big time, and I love William's grit (though he coughed up the puck on one of the Avs goals last night). 

They're a deep team, but these past few games has relied on special teams to get it done. That's not sustainable. But it's sure nice having around a 44% PP these past 15 games or so and not seeing the Caps kill 6+ penalties in a game.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Anyone go see Lord Stanley in DC yesterday?


----------



## b23hqb

I saw him here in Tampa on June 7, 2004 - my 50th birthday. It was awful nice of himself to be paraded around the ice hoisted by the champion Lightning for all of us in the arena to see. Still have that copy of the Tribune with the full page color photo. Best birthday gift, ever Maybe some day ya'lls will be able to celebrate one.


----------



## Hank

Need 3 more points to secure the top spot!

Ovi was wrecking dudes last night!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Sweated out the last few minutes of the game, but glad to see them right the ship after last game.

2 sets of back-to-backs coming up.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Shatty deuces first goal (on a nifty, confusing play)
Eller's goal (on a beauty of a cycle)
Willy's goal (in front of his home town family/friends)
Schmidty! (7th best defensemen?)

1 point to clinch the President's trophy, division, and conference!


----------



## Hank

Regular Season Champs!

So glad it is Columbus vs. Pitt in the 1st round. Get rid of one of them fast.

I'd love to face Ottawa. Hate to face Boston.


----------



## Hank

Toronto! I'll take that.... Now we gotta wait until Thursday!

Larry should be posting in here soon...


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Toronto! I'll take that.... Now we gotta wait until Thursday!
> 
> Larry should be posting in here soon...



It was down to the wire and was almost the Bruins (I think I would have preferred them). Best time of the year! I'll be watching the pens/Blue Jackets games also.


----------



## Grumpy

Hank said:


> Larry should be posting in here soon...



No, Larry will start a Stanley Cup thread.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Playoffs start tonight!


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Playoffs start tonight!



I have already adjusted my sleep patterns to stay up for the West games!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> I have already adjusted my sleep patterns to stay up for the West games!



My wife's going to hate it for a few months. She can stand to watch the Caps, but I'll be watching the other games. Especially the Pens/CBJ games.


----------



## jg21

The toughest, greatest postseason tournament in sports.  Can't wait.      

I can't see the Pens beating Columbus with all those injuries.


----------



## DoWhat

Nice shot Wilson.
Job well done.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

WAY too close for comfort. 

Williams was a one man wrecking machine.

Kuzy and others must have sprayed their sticks with cooking oil.

I'll take the W, but hopefully the jitters and/or time off gets out of the way soon.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> WAY too close for comfort.
> 
> Williams was a one man wrecking machine.
> 
> Kuzy and others must have sprayed their sticks with cooking oil.
> 
> I'll take the W, but hopefully the jitters and/or time off gets out of the way soon.



Yeah, I seriously think any time off for this team results in negative impact! Happy for Wilson scoring the OGWG against his hometown team!


----------



## Larry Gude

jg21 said:


> The toughest, greatest postseason tournament in sports.  Can't wait.
> 
> I can't see the Pens beating Columbus with all those injuries.



Your first puts the test to your last.


----------



## jg21

Larry Gude said:


> Your first puts the test to your last.



Looks like (as usual dammit) the Pens have another gear for the playoffs.

As for the Caps OT loss last night...I think they'll be all right. They had so many chances to score last night. I think in a series their talent and experience will win out over youth and speed. Matthews isn't doing too much yet - hope it stays that way.


----------



## Hank

It's over Johnny!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Yep. Same ole' Caps.

Multiple chances to get it done and they choke.


----------



## jg21

If it weren't for the Caps' miserable playoff history, a 2-1 deficit wouldn't be a big deal. I still say Caps on to the next round.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

jg21 said:


> If it weren't for the Caps' miserable playoff history, a 2-1 deficit wouldn't be a big deal. I still say Caps on to the next round.



I _want_ to believe that. The fact that the last two games they gave up the lead/blew chances to put it away, they blew a 5-on-3 back to back with a 5-4 PP. Kuzy had the net wide open and rang the pipe, Ovi was played for 15 min all game. 

I don't get it. It boggles my mind how inept this team is come post season. I feel like the only time they'll win a cup is when they barely make the playoffs as a wild card and no one is putting pressure on them.

It's been fun to watch as a hockey fan, but I'm blowing through way too much beer and cigarettes dealing with the anxiety of 4 OTs in 3 games.


----------



## Larry Gude

jg21 said:


> If it weren't for the Caps' miserable playoff history, a 2-1 deficit wouldn't be a big deal. I still say Caps on to the next round.



They'll win in 7, beat up, tired and then go down in 6 to the pens after being up 3-1 late in the 3rd


----------



## jg21

Play every period like last night's 1st.      3 minute empty net last night was gut wrenching.    As was the last 26.4 seconds.


----------



## Larry Gude

jg21 said:


> Play every period like last night's 1st.      3 minute empty net last night was gut wrenching.    As was the last 26.4 seconds.



Yup. Freaking nightmare brigade, this team. For what, 30 years?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

I'd be happy if I can get 3 NFL refs to agree on what goaltender interference is, exactly.


----------



## Larry Gude

Chris0nllyn said:


> I'd be happy if I can get 3 NFL refs to agree on what goaltender interference is, exactly.



   They didn't make the call, it seems. It was up to the league to over rule or not when the Caps challenged. I get where it was interference at first, being in the crease while the goalie was trying to establish position but then, play went on and he was alternately grabbed by goalie and blocked from leaving by defender. They could have also called Caps for a minor at their discretion and chose not to and he called it right away so, I dunno.


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> They didn't make the call, it seems. It was up to the league to over rule or not when the Caps challenged. I get where it was interference at first, being in the crease while the goalie was trying to establish position but then, play went on and he was alternately grabbed by goalie and blocked from leaving by defender. They could have also called Caps for a minor at their discretion and chose not to and he called it right away so, I dunno.



Nah. That replay did not go to the league office. The review was made by the refs. BS call and the officials should be fined. It's a frickin playoff game!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Nah. That replay did not go to the league office. The review was made by the refs. BS call and the officials should be fined. It's a frickin playoff game!



And guess who was in charge of reversing it? The ref who emphatically made the call to begin with. He wasn't going to overturn his own call. 

You could hear him yelling at Backy to "get out", but missed Anderson humping Backy's leg while being held there by the D-man. Unreal.

I haven't had a problem with the Leafs, but Babcock's antics during icing line changes, taking 45 seconds to get the right guys out there, Anderson's had a few questionable plays. It's getting old.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Larry Gude said:


> They didn't make the call, it seems. It was up to the league to over rule or not when the Caps challenged. I get where it was interference at first, being in the crease while the goalie was trying to establish position but then, play went on and he was alternately grabbed by goalie and blocked from leaving by defender. They could have also called Caps for a minor at their discretion and chose not to and he called it right away so, I dunno.



http://www.csnmidatlantic.com/capit...dt?guid=1pVA2FGcZzXHZK8J7QtzCph5ALRVlNM4&t=42


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> I haven't had a problem with the Leafs, but Babcock's antics during icing line changes, taking 45 seconds to get the right guys out there, Anderson's had a few questionable plays. It's getting old.



 Word. Not only taking a long time, but trying to sneak guys in there that shouldn't be.


----------



## Hank

Welp... Pitt is sitting and waiting! Let's hope they get cold for their next opponent...


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Welp... Pitt is sitting and waiting! Let's hope they get cold for their next opponent...



Buddy of mine is an insufferable Pens fan. I told him we're coming! He mocked me.


----------



## Hank

Hats off to Toronto... They are going to be a good team in the years to come. Now bring on $hittsburgh!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Chris0nllyn said:


> Yep. Same ole' Caps.
> 
> Multiple chances to get it done and they choke.



I take this back. 

Heck fo a series and probably a good first round opponent for the Caps as the Leafs share some of the same qualities as Pittsburgh.


----------



## Larry Gude

Chris0nllyn said:


> I take this back.
> 
> Heck fo a series and probably a good first round opponent for the Caps as the Leafs share some of the same qualities as Pittsburgh.



How so? I'm asking because the little I know, the leafs are a bunch of kids who don't any better and the pens are the sitting Champs who know it all.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> I take this back.
> 
> Heck fo a series and probably a good first round opponent for the Caps as the Leafs share some of the same qualities as Pittsburgh.



Hell, I think the Leafs are faster than Pitt...


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Larry Gude said:


> How so? I'm asking because the little I know, the leafs are a bunch of kids who don't any better and the pens are the sitting Champs who know it all.



Speed.


----------



## Larry Gude

Chris0nllyn said:


> Speed.



Ah, okay. 

So, this is what I can look forward to, another fast team but only this time one that is faster than the Caps AND has a Cup or three on the resume?    

I thought the Cap got faster this past offseason?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Larry Gude said:


> Ah, okay.
> 
> So, this is what I can look forward to, another fast team but only this time one that is faster than the Caps AND has a Cup or three on the resume?
> 
> I thought the Cap got faster this past offseason?



Offensively, sorta. They have Ovi who can skate, Mojo and Winnik can fly, Kuzy glides faster than most can skate, but only one of them is a first time Cap. Defensively, yes. Caps got deeper and, if Trotz keeps 7 defensemen (i.e. Nate Schmidt), a bit faster. Caps game plan relies on cycling the puck. It's hard to do when you've got a defenseman or two breathing down your neck, flying all over the ice. The Caps are a big team. Fast, but not as fast as the Pens and we saw the havoc it caused the Caps. 5 OT games, 6 OT periods, in a 6 game series. All decided by one goal. It's nice to see the Caps come out ahead, but it certainly could have gone either way.

The Pens are fast and have the skill/experience, not even counting the postseason. 

Alzner looks like he'll be back soon. Schmidt has been _way_ too good to ignore and scratch going forward. Shattenkirk needs to step up defensively. And more production out of the bottom 2 lines.

It's going to be so good.


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> Ah, okay.
> 
> So, this is what I can look forward to, another fast team but only this time one that is faster than the Caps AND has a Cup or three on the resume?
> 
> I thought the Cap got faster this past offseason?



Caps are bigger, not faster.... I think playing Toronto primed them for Pitt. Leafs emulated the Pens play against the Caps.

Hope Caps keep Schmidt in. Alan May was saying he wouldn';t put it past them to play the extra D (Nate) and lose a forward (prob Connolly).


----------



## Chris0nllyn

C
a
p
s

caps, caps, caps!


----------



## Hank

Let's Do This!!!!!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Down 1. A little rusty at first, but overall outplayed the Pens. 

Those last few minutes had my heart racing! 

The refs.....woof. Horrible, horrible, officiating. NHL should be embarassed at the level of officiating in the Caps games.


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Caps are bigger, not faster.... I think playing Toronto primed them for Pitt. Leafs emulated the Pens play against the Caps.
> 
> Hope Caps keep Schmidt in. Alan May was saying he wouldn';t put it past them to play the extra D (Nate) and lose a forward (prob Connolly).



Yea, I think you're right. I felt like the Caps, aside from 3 total break downs, somehow forgetting where Crosby was, twice, and taking a wrong first step on the Bonino game winner, the caps are even with them and are able to turn it up a notch and be stronger and at least as quick. I never felt like the Caps were clearly better than the Leafs. Not even for stretches and there were times when I felt the Leafs were simply better. I felt like the Caps are the equal of Pittsburgh and are better if they're willing to go all out for 60 minutes.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Down 1. A little rusty at first, but overall outplayed the Pens.
> 
> Those last few minutes had my heart racing!
> 
> The refs.....woof. Horrible, horrible, officiating. NHL should be embarassed at the level of officiating in the Caps games.



Orpik needs to be benched. I feel good about this series. Leafs are much faster than Pens


----------



## jg21

One bad minute...

I thought Holts was average at best. seemed to be fighting the puck and had poor rebound control.       I also thought the Caps outplayed them

I was impressed, however, how the Pens could play the whole game without committing an infraction worthy of a Caps power play...such skill.


----------



## Larry Gude

jg21 said:


> I was impressed, however, how the Pens could play the whole game without committing an infraction worthy of a Caps power play...such skill.



Yup. If you miss the old Patrick division clutch and grab slug fests, this ain't for you. Great skating and movement.


----------



## Hank

jg21 said:


> One bad minute...
> 
> I thought Holts was average at best. seemed to be fighting the puck and had poor rebound control.       I also thought the Caps outplayed them
> 
> I was impressed, however, how the Pens could play the whole game without committing an infraction worthy of a Caps power play...such skill.



Yeah. Officiating pretty much sucked ass.


----------



## DoWhat

I am soooooooooo sorry.
I have been watching the game.
I will now change the channel.


----------



## Larry Gude

This relationship is now officially abusive.


----------



## b23hqb

DoWhat said:


> I am soooooooooo sorry.
> I have been watching the game.
> I will now change the channel.



I watched most of the first period. Looked like the Caps were on the power play the entire period. Predictable outcome, as Pitt did last year to TB. Relentless.


----------



## Larry Gude

OK, 48 hours to think about it; Niskanen hit? 

I tried every way I could think of to blame this on Sid; his flopping from the Ovechkin 'hit', the way he came into Matt, Matt just reflexively defending himself. 

If that's Ovie or any Cap, it's flat out a shot to the back of the head; a clearly dirty play.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Larry Gude said:


> OK, 48 hours to think about it; Niskanen hit?
> 
> I tried every way I could think of to blame this on Sid; his flopping from the Ovechkin 'hit', the way he came into Matt, Matt just reflexively defending himself.
> 
> If that's Ovie or any Cap, it's flat out a shot to the back of the head; a clearly dirty play.



Could they have called the slah on Ovi? Yes. Some are saying it was at his head, I saw it hit his shoulder/bicep area. Then he and Crosby's skates got tangled in the crease (something that happens when charging to the net) which caused Crosby to lose his balance sending him into Niskanen who was looking for a body check to protect himself. Crosby unfortunately was lower than expected from falling and his head hit the stick.

A series of unfortunate events led to it and I think everyone is looking at the slo-mo. 

That being said, I hope Crosby is back soon and doesn't have any lasting effects. This is his 4th (?) concussion and could lead to life-long brain issues. The Pittsburgh media (mainly Rob Rossi) is painting this team as one that went into a players only meeting and came out with a plan in injure Crosby. Not only that, but they believe they had buy-in from Trotz (and Rossi believes buy-in from the NHL). They believe Ovi intentionally did all of it. I


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> It's over Johnny!



Ok, for real this time.

It's amazing how this team continually disappears in the playoffs. No matter the players, coaches, GM, etc. Same ole' song and dance.


----------



## Larry Gude

Chris0nllyn said:


> Ok, for real this time.
> 
> It's amazing how this team continually disappears in the playoffs. No matter the players, coaches, GM, etc. Same ole' song and dance.



What I've learned, and you an correct me as I know you have far more hockey knowledge than me, others in here, too, is this; 

The common theme in Caps playoff shortcomings over the years has been 1 thing; lack of top level play and a solid #2 center on the second line. From the Langway era where our strength was defense and wingers, on through the Kolzig era, again, good teams but not elite at center. And that besides the obvious, Lemieux and Gretzky and Crosby, the old Islander teams, the old Flyer teams, the great Detroit teams of the last 20 years, Blackhawks, you name it, Messier when he went to the Rangers, it's always been about center in the NHL.

Yeah, nay?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Larry Gude said:


> What I've learned, and you an correct me as I know you have far more hockey knowledge than me, others in here, too, is this;
> 
> The common theme in Caps playoff shortcomings over the years has been 1 thing; lack of top level play and a solid #2 center on the second line. From the Langway era where our strength was defense and wingers, on through the Kolzig era, again, good teams but not elite at center. And that besides the obvious, Lemieux and Gretzky and Crosby, the old Islander teams, the old Flyer teams, the great Detroit teams of the last 20 years, Blackhawks, you name it, Messier when he went to the Rangers, it's always been about center in the NHL.
> 
> Yeah, nay?



Ovi is a "point and shoot" player and he's lost his ability to puck handle. His passes are suspect and him gaining the zone with the puck is almost nonexistent. But this team is surrounded by talent. If if the top line doesn't get it done we've seen time and time again the layup shots the Caps had throughout these playoffs alone. From the 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th lines. 

The expectations for this team are constantly too much for these players. Which is why I believe they'll only win when they aren't expected to.

It also feels a bit like the proverbial "hockey gods" simply don't like the Caps. Between the crazy bounces, the bad luck, etc. that simply doesn't seem to go our way as often as the other team. Not to mention officiating. Sure, it's not perfect, but there habve been some absolute #### calls throughout the playoffs. If you're interested, look up the "roughing" call from last night. 
https://twitter.com/dcsportsbog/sta...t&l=#version=d3a5970415e73b8455175a98b1861579

TJ Oshie's "high stick" that hit Bonino's shoulder (which he sold like a child at a cruise ship port)
https://twitter.com/dcsportsbog/sta...igh-stick-penaltywasnt-actually-a-high-stick/

Regardless, this happens all the time and it's simply making excuses at this point. This is a Pens team without multiple superstar players and they find a way to beat the best team of the regular season (who is healthy). Maybe it's coaching?


----------



## Larry Gude

Chris0nllyn said:


> Ovi is a "point and shoot" player and he's lost his ability to puck handle. His passes are suspect and him gaining the zone with the puck is almost nonexistent. But this team is surrounded by talent. If if the top line doesn't get it done we've seen time and time again the layup shots the Caps had throughout these playoffs alone. From the 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th lines.
> 
> The expectations for this team are constantly too much for these players. Which is why I believe they'll only win when they aren't expected to.
> 
> It also feels a bit like the proverbial "hockey gods" simply don't like the Caps. Between the crazy bounces, the bad luck, etc. that simply doesn't seem to go our way as often as the other team. Not to mention officiating. Sure, it's not perfect, but there habve been some absolute #### calls throughout the playoffs. If you're interested, look up the "roughing" call from last night.
> TJ Oshie's "high stick" that hit Bonino's shoulder (which he sold like a child at a cruise ship port)
> https://twitter.com/dcsportsbog/sta...igh-stick-penaltywasnt-actually-a-high-stick/
> 
> Regardless, this happens all the time and it's simply making excuses at this point. This is a Pens team without multiple superstar players and they find a way to beat the best team of the regular season (who is healthy). Maybe it's coaching?



What has always baffled me is that it seems some of the better teams seem to focus on HOW they wanna do things during the regular season in preparation of the playoffs; they focus on tight playing at the risk of losing more regular season games in exchange for being more solid come playoffs. It seems the Caps play more to win in the regular season and when they are maybe a little looser come playoff time? 

So, it's not about centers?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Larry Gude said:


> So, it's not about centers?



If it were, the Pens should have lost last night without arguably the best center in the world on their team.


----------



## DoWhat

Go CAPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoWhat

DoWhat said:


> Go CAPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Larry Gude

I wish I understood the game of hockey better. It seems that the Pens are, clearly, the smoother team that does a better job handling the puck and being in the right place at the right time.  And the Caps are bigger and stronger and rougher but all too often seem to just not have their stick in the right place at the right time or just can't settle the puck. Crosby feels like Micheal Jordan out there, every time he has the puck I feel like he's gonna score or make a great pass to an open shooter and Malkin is right behind him. They feel almost unstoppable and it's all up to the goalie. No one on the Caps approaches that, it seems.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Larry Gude said:


> I wish I understood the game of hockey better. It seems that the Pens are, clearly, the smoother team that does a better job handling the puck and being in the right place at the right time.  And the Caps are bigger and stronger and rougher but all too often seem to just not have their stick in the right place at the right time or just can't settle the puck. Crosby feels like Micheal Jordan out there, every time he has the puck I feel like he's gonna score or make a great pass to an open shooter and Malkin is right behind him. They feel almost unstoppable and it's all up to the goalie. No one on the Caps approaches that, it seems.



The Caps held them in their D-zone for quite a while last night. They couldn't connect on passes, couldn't get out of their zone, couldn't get a line change, etc.


----------



## Larry Gude

Chris0nllyn said:


> The Caps held them in their D-zone for quite a while last night. They couldn't connect on passes, couldn't get out of their zone, couldn't get a line change, etc.



Yeah, I caught that but I've seen them do that to the Pens before, hold them, shut them down, stop them, hold them, beat them up...Crosby scores...


----------



## Larry Gude

Good lord. For 4 periods now, the Caps have totally outplayed last years champs. I've seen them outplay them before but they've been stopped by a hot goalie or just missed shots the Pens always make, etc. 

What a performance!!!


----------



## Hank

Larry Gude said:


> Good lord. For 4 periods now, the Caps have totally outplayed last years champs. I've seen them outplay them before but they've been stopped by a hot goalie or just missed shots the Pens always make, etc.
> 
> What a performance!!!



Caps are just wearing them down. What a game!


----------



## Larry Gude

Hank said:


> Caps are just wearing them down. What a game!



Yup. They didn't even look tired at the end. Gave no sense of enormous relief or celebration. They looked like they were just playing, carefree, no thinking, just play, like a gang of banshees pillaging some poor little coastal village.

 If the Caps could shoot and Fleury and Holtby didn't play so well, this coulda been 8-4, easy.


----------



## jg21

This is pretty much the way they played during the streak when they were scoring 5+ goals a night.  With Holtby back to being Holtby, they looked great last night.  Nothing will matter if they can't dupicate it tomorrow night, though.     

I did love the yinzers chanting HOLT-BY  HOLT-BY after their own little flower pooped 5 pucks last night.


----------



## Larry Gude




----------



## Baz

Heh.


----------



## b23hqb

Same-o, same-o.


----------



## b23hqb

Well, it's been nearly two weeks. I guess hockey doesn't exist for all you rabid hockey fans that follow the Caps.

You have next year to look forward to in repeating the same.


----------



## Hank

b23hqb said:


> Well, it's been nearly two weeks. I guess hockey doesn't exist for all you rabid hockey fans that follow the Caps.
> 
> You have next year to look forward to in repeating the same.



I have been watching all the games.... So, why aren't you talking about them? Same-o Same-o...


----------



## Chris0nllyn

b23hqb said:


> Well, it's been nearly two weeks. I guess hockey doesn't exist for all you rabid hockey fans that follow the Caps.
> 
> You have next year to look forward to in repeating the same.



Nothing to talk about. :shrug:


----------



## b23hqb

Hank said:


> I have been watching all the games.... So, why aren't you talking about them? Same-o Same-o...



I've been watching some of them, not all. I was just waiting for some Pitt bashing, and understandably so, and at least some discussion on where your boys go next. But, nothing changes.


----------



## Hank

b23hqb said:


> I've been watching some of them, not all. I was just waiting for some Pitt bashing, and understandably so, and at least some discussion on where your boys go next. But, nothing changes.



Dude. Chris and I have been talking hockey all season. Caps lost. It stings. Not ready to assess the damage. Besides, it's not like this forum is heavy on the hockey talk. Not sure what your expectations are about, but good luck with it...


----------



## jg21

Still watching all the games. It stings and sucks that the Caps lost....again, but there's nothing like watching NHL games. Those last 2 minutes when the goalie's pulled are the most exciting in all sports. Compared to the snoozefest of the final 2 minutes of a college basketball game - which seems to take 20 minutes - I'll take hockey every time.


----------



## b23hqb

Hank said:


> Dude. Chris and I have been talking hockey all season. Caps lost. It stings. Not ready to assess the damage. Besides, it's not like this forum is heavy on the hockey talk. Not sure what your expectations are about, but good luck with it...



Not disputing that at all. I'm just the casual fan of a sport I consider minor in the US. It's still worth talking about, though. Sports are good.


----------



## b23hqb

Nashville! A city famous for country music, and now a host of the Stanly Cup final. O, Canada! - you'd better hope Ottawa can win the last two and restore the cup to it's rightful country, eh?


----------



## Hank

####ing Pitt!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hopefully they LOSE.


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> Hopefully they LOSE.



It looks like - not a chance. Looks like the Pitts are the new dynasty bomb. Hard to beat the relentlessness of their motor.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Yep. It pains me to say it, but yep.

How the hell can Nashville hold them to 37 MINUTES without a shot, and still lose?


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> Yep. It pains me to say it, but yep.
> 
> How the hell can Nashville hold them to 37 MINUTES without a shot, and still lose?



I would guess the answer lies with the proverbial hockey gods. Or Nashville is just not good enough, like all teams that have faced Pitt the last two years in the playoffs.


----------



## b23hqb

Well, at least it's a contest now after the Preds thumped Pitt pretty good last night.


----------



## Hank

Got ourselves a series!!! Love seeing Subban giving Crosby a hard time!


----------



## Monello

When we were in Nashville a couple of weeks back, the city is super excited to be playing for the cup.  Lots of team pride all over the city.


----------



## Hank

Monello said:


> When we were in Nashville a couple of weeks back, the city is super excited to be playing for the cup.  Lots of team pride all over the city.



I can tell their fans are awesome. I know the city is amped!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Yea Nashville has seemed generally happy they are where they are. 

Washington fans won't be happy until we get past the second round.


----------



## Hank

According to Darren Rovell of ESPN, a fan has paid $31,845 on StubHub for four seats along the glass for Game 6 in Nashville.

http://nhl.nbcsports.com/2017/06/07...han-31000-for-tickets-to-game-6-in-nashville/


----------



## Chris0nllyn

I'd rather pay a fraciton of that and see the Caps play at the Naval Academy next year.


----------



## b23hqb

Hank said:


> I can tell their fans are awesome. I know the city is amped!



Yup. Reminds me of that magical season here in Tampa in 2004. Yup, it was, and still is, awesome.


----------



## b23hqb

The Pitts put on a show last night. Now the Preds need to win the last two. Very unlikely. Gotta love the way Crosby ground that Nashville players face into the ice at the end of period 1. Hockey it is.


----------



## b23hqb

Hats off to the Pittsburghers. Back to back - they are the best in the NHL. Congrats.

Come on, football.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

If there's any upside, the Caps lost to the Cup winner again. 

Bucs looked good in OTAs. Can't wait to see how the offense looks this year.


----------



## Hank

b23hqb said:


> Hats off to the Pittsburghers. Back to back - they are the best in the NHL. Congrats.
> 
> Come on, football.



Too bad that good goal was disallowed. Quick whistle. Pathetic!


----------



## b23hqb

Well, as for one of the few remaining charter season ticket holders for the 42nd consecutive season, I certainly hope they are better. 

B U C - C A N - E E R S! Go BUCS.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Schmidty is going to Vegas.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Schmidty is going to Vegas.



Yeah, that's a bummer... But on the bright side, we still have an excellent backup for Holtby!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Yeah, that's a bummer... But on the bright side, we still have an excellent backup for Holtby!



Yep. I thought for sure Grubi was gone. 

Caps just signed Djoos to a 2 year deal. I think he played pretty well in Hershey.


----------



## Hank

Oshie!!!!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Caps re-signed Connolly. 2 years, $3mil

Good deal IMO.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Caps re-signed Connolly. 2 years, $3mil
> 
> Good deal IMO.



I'm hoping they can somehow work something with Williams... I think he really wants to stay, just like Oshie.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> I'm hoping they can somehow work something with Williams... I think he really wants to stay, just like Oshie.



Yea, I saw he was meeting with the higher-ups sometime this week?

I really liked watching Williams play. The grit and determination are evident.


----------



## jg21

Also need to get Alzner re-signed if possible. Schmidt leaving and Shattenkirk probably gone makes that a priority, I think.


----------



## Hank

jg21 said:


> Also need to get Alzner re-signed if possible. .



Ain't gonna happen..


----------



## jg21

Hank said:


> Ain't gonna happen..




Yeah, I'm afraid you're right.


----------



## jg21

Orlov re-signed.  Nice


----------



## Chris0nllyn

jg21 said:


> Orlov re-signed.  Nice



6 years too. $30.6 million


----------



## jg21

...and Alzner to Montreal.


----------



## Hank

jg21 said:


> ...and Alzner to Montreal.



And Williams back to Carolina..

And The Shatter to the Rags (good riddance)


----------

